# Entertainment Center



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have started building a new entertainment center for our living room. It will be narrower, but taller than the one that is there now.

I am using the pine project panels from Lowe's to build this project. When I am finished, it will be stained and finished to match the other items already in the room (coffee table, toy box, VHS storage cabinet and Amish secretary).

I will post pictures as the build progresses.

Today, I assembled the face frames (front and back panels) and cut the sides to fit. I hope to cut a couple of dadoes tomorrow and maybe assemble the cabinet. We'll just have to wait and see about that. :grin: That might be too much work for one day since I don't get started until 10AM! :surprise:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think that's going to really turn out well. Pine panels should speed things along. I used a couple off long chunks of that for a counter top on what became our entertainment center, a bit more of a built in style, although not set back in a recess. I just need one of Stick's round tuits.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Where does the 108" flat screen TV go??


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

What, no Triton in the pictures???? Looks good so far, but I hope that Amish secretary didn't mind you putting stain on her


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Where does the 108" flat screen TV go??


The TV is above the fireplace, but only 42 inches. :frown:

I didn't get a lot done today that actually shows, but sanding never shows.

I cut the dadoes for the bottom and the shelf that will be fixed.

Then I drilled the shelf pin holes for the adjustable shelves.

And then the sanding started. UGH!:frown:

I was one shelf short so I scrounged up enough left over material from previous projects to create another shelf. Curing as I type.

More tomorrow.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good design and looks like you have a good start on the center.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lookin' good Mike!!

What is a "VHS" that you store?? :grin:

earl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Lookin' good Mike!!
> 
> What is a "VHS" that you store?? :grin:
> 
> earl


We have a boat load of them from the 80's - 90's. :grin:

Lots of Disney stuff. My sweetie won't let me get rid of them. We have a DVD/VHS player so the grandkids get to watch what their mothers used to watch! :surprise::grin:


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice Mike keep the pictures coming


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is one of my favourite subjects , as I have to conjure something up myself someday .
I see where a guy really needs a table top with those bench dog holes . Looks like there very helpful for clamping stiles and rails 

Mike this may be a little off topic , but all my stereo speakers used to be black ash . I was going to build a entertainment centre out of BB and put laminate on it , but when I talked to all the local stores here , they said there's no such think as black stain ? 
They could go with a very dark brown but nothing black . Even WP said this


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, there is black dye. When you get through, they will be black! :smile:

Transtint Water Soluble dye and toner.

Expensive, but goes a long way. That bench is made using oak plywood. You know as well as I do, it is hard to photograph black stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Mike , that definitely looks black


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Minwax makes a stain called ebony which is close to black.

Minwax stains


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Mike this may be a little off topic , but all my stereo speakers used to be black ash . I was going to build a entertainment centre out of BB and put laminate on it , but when I talked to all the local stores here , they said there's no such think as black stain ?
> They could go with a very dark brown but nothing black . Even WP said this


If you make up an ebonising solution with steel wool and vinegar, it will give you a good black on some woods. Works well on oak and walnut.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

General has a thick body stain they called Java that I have used for a black finish, Rockler and WoodCraft both sell it.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally got a chance to work on the entertainment center project. I didn't get much done, but every little bit helps.

I put a rabbet cutter in the router and ran it around the inside of the rear face frame. Actually, I made three passes. The first one was just a skim pass. The second pass was 1/8th deeper and the third was 1/16th deeper yet. I set the depth for the last pass using a 1/16th inch set up bar.

Then I measured and cut the plywood for the back. It will be attached to the inside of the rear face frame. That will give the back of the cabinet a finished look that will resemble a shaker style cabinet.

To make the back fit, I cut a 3/4 inch radius on all four corners and sanded each one smooth. And it fits. :surprise::grin: That's always a good thing.

I had some paint grade plugs for the pocket holes so they got a dab of glue. Tomorrow I plan to cut/sand them smooth and attach the back and finish sanding both sides of the rear frame.

Making progress. Still have a ways to go.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had a lot of distractions lately, but we are making progress, slowly but surely.

I (we) stained the inside parts of the cabinet and applied a clear finish to the parts where the drawer will be. Out of view and hard to get at once the cabinet is assembled.

We have the cabinet assembled. It went well. The last thing I did was run the router along the frame sides with a flush trim bit. Note: I purposely made the face frame 1/16th inch proud on each side when I built it. Now the sides are flush with the frames (front and back).

A little more sanding and it will be ready to stain the remaining parts. I have the top ready to cut, so that will be part of the next post.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooray, the project is finally complete and in service! :smile:

With all of our traveling and CNC fever, this project got left behind.

I need to make one more shelf...some day. I am particularly proud of the drawer. It was the first project cut out on my new CNC router and it turned out perfect. The drawer slides are full extension soft close. Opens easy and closes easy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Mike  
Looks like your newest aquired tool is going to be involved in a lot of your future projects. Still can't believe how you got things up and running so fast


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike , is the front glued on only(stiles and rails) , or are there pocket holes or air nails ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Mike , is the front glued on only(stiles and rails) , or are there pocket holes or air nails ?


Yes sir, and yes sir. :smile:
The front (and the back) are face frame construction assembled using pocket hole screws, then glued and nailed to the sides.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great job Mike
> Still can't believe how you got things up and running so fast


I think part of the learning curve was helped along with Mike's use of Sketchup. The rest was taken care of by his endless talents in the shop.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> I think part of the learning curve was helped along with Mike's use of Sketchup. The rest was taken care of by his endless talents in the shop.


Well they say you can't teach an old dog new tricks, so Mike is either younger than he claims , or smarter than the average bear


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out very nice, Mike. The dark stain came out very good. I find that challenging on pine sometimes.


----------

